# *** RUGBY *** 6 Nations . . .



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​

 So Whos supporting Who ? ​
England









Wales  









Scotland









Ireland









Italy









France








​ Fixtures

Sat 2nd Feb 08 14:00 *Ireland* v Italy Croke Park

Sat 2nd Feb 08 16:30 England v *Wales* Twickenham

Sun 3rd Feb 08 15:00 Scotland v *France* Murrayfield

Sat 9th Feb 08 14:00 Wales v Scotland Millennium Stadium

Sat 9th Feb 08 17:00 France v Ireland Stade de France

Sun 10th Feb 08 15:30 Italy v England Stadio Flaminio

Sat 23rd Feb 08 15:00 Wales v Italy Millennium Stadium

Sat 23rd Feb 08 17:00 Ireland v Scotland Croke Park

Sat 23rd Feb 08 21:00 France v England Stade de France

Sat 8th Mar 08 13:15 Ireland v Wales Croke Park

Sat 8th Mar 08 15:15 Scotland v England Murrayfield 

Sun 9th Mar 08 16:00 France v Italy Stade de France

Sat 15th Mar 08 14:00 Italy v Scotland Stadio Flaminio

Sat 15th Mar 08 15:00 England v Ireland Twickenham

Sat 15th Mar 08 17:00 Wales v France Millennium Stadium ​
http://www.rbs6nations.com/en/home.php

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

WALES 

Hen wlad fy nhadau all the way!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm supporting England and Scotland.


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

What happens when they play each other?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm...I'd like Scotland to win. Scotland don't win much


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

WALES!!!!

Cymru Am Byth!!! We play England tomorrow!!! Come on Boys! You can do it!!!!

Tina xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

DS has his rugby top all washed and ready


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

_AS LONG AS WE BEAT THE ENGLISH, WE DONT CARE..................._

WOULD LOVE TO SEE WALES WIN, BUT CANT SEE IT HAPPENING

CYMRU AM BYTH

HAYLEY


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Wales i guess am english but live n wales married to a welsh guy.
so i dont mind tomorrow really. Would love to see Wales win but    not sure they will


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

England for Me!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

England for me too.

But after that it'll be Wales or Tina'll send her ds after me


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

England for me....

Then I guess Wales....

So for tomorrow, it's England!

Iestyn has a rugby top that I have joined two halves together, so it's Welsh down one half and English down the other!  So I guess I'd best dig that one out for tomorrow as he hasn't got an English one to fit.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue thats a fab idea!

I need to Iron my pink England t shirt


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Come on England !!

I wish it wasn't Wales were against, as I always support them with other games  
I love Wales, practically grew up on Anglesey during holidays, where my aunt's family live.

Ooo while we are talking sport, Come on New York Giants !!!
American Football superbowl this Sunday night, and my DH supports the other team - New England Patriots


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ireland v Italy 16-11 Final score Well done


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

​
*Well done Ireland!!!*​
​
​


----------



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

I've got 3 Italian men sulking on my couch wanting more beer   

but they all agreed that Italy played well ---- like it counts if you don't win


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

England are giving the game away


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

​
*Well done Wales*​
​
​


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I have a very happy DH nearly pierced my sodding eardrumb with his shouting   

Well done Wales

                    
                    

 dizzi​


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

WOO HOO!!!! 
WE WON!!!​​





















Dizzi


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Fair play England played poo esp in the second half!

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

England V Wales 19 - 26 Well Done


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

England are so frustrating to watch. After the first half they should have gone on to win but threw it all away just like English footballers do all the time. I expected better of the rugger boys. 
The best move of the match was Welsh though, so can't say they didn't deserve the win. Well done Wales!

C~x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Caz... though it chokes me to say it... think I couldn't have said things better myself!  Oh well, at least I managed a couple of pints and a bit of socialising down the pub and Iestyn had a great time playing with other children down the pub too!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thrilled for Wales - what an exciting match


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Wooooohhoooooooooo!  

x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Bet there's a party in Taffyland tonight


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

There was in my house!!! Only me and DS there though


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm shouting for France today.

Gosh - I do love all this xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh well, I guess I will have to roll out St Andrew's flag for the Scottish this afternoon then... 

C~x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Scotland aren't playing very well


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Scotland V France 6 - 27 Well done


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

[fly]Come on Scotland![/fly]


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

[fly]COME ON WALES[/fly]

​







We WILL do it!!!







​
Cymru Am Byth!!!​


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

You excited by any chance Tina?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Just a bit Em, how did you know         At least I know you will be cheering on Wales


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok another weekend of rugby played did you watch all the ,matches 

Or like me just the one ?

From todays match its clear England still haven't worked out what to do in the second half of a match  
I wonder how Redcap's Mongolian team is comming on 

9 Feb, *Wales 30 * - 15 Scotland Well Done  









9 Feb, *France 26 * - 21 Ireland Well Done  









10 Feb, Italy 19 - *23 England * Well Done  









Whos your man of the match ? I'm watching and liking Toby Flood for England


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> wonder how Redcap's mongolian team is comming on


He says he's found himself a Hooker


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

MrsRedcap said:


> Dizzi Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > wonder how Redcap's mongolian team is comming on
> ...


 I am crying here!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> MrsRedcap said:
> 
> 
> > Dizzi Squirrel said:
> ...


He says stop being rude...A hooker wears number 2, and anyway he says he doesn't know any other kind of Hooker as he's sweet and innocent and virginal 

And he's talking out of his  with the last comment!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Emmalottie said:


> England for me too.
> 
> But after that it'll be Wales or Tina'll send her ds after me


     Wales won WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have to say..the Taffs are in with a good chance methinks


----------



## CLB78 (Jan 21, 2008)

EVERYDAY WHEN I WAKE UP, I THANK THE LORD IM WELSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

CLB78 said:


> EVERYDAY WHEN I WAKE UP, I THANK THE LORD IM WELSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


     ME TOO!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Found this for all you Welsh to use


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks MrsRedcap, I'm sure I'll find somewhere to post it


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Seems Like Wales could be going for the triple Crown 

Todays a busy day for Rugby,  
23rd Feb, *Wales 47 * - 7 Italy Well Done


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!! WE WON!!! (again  )

Come on Scotland & England!!!! Never thought I would cheer for England


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Scotland V Ireland On now!

I may just go and watch 

 to Wales and their supporters


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

well done Wales 
well done Ireland 
Come on England


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

23rd Feb, *Ireland 34 * v Scotland 13 Well Done  









23rd Feb, France 13 - * England 24* Well Done  







[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move] ​[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=right step=6 delay=85][/move]


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Well done England! That is something that I thought that I would never say


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Can honestly say that every team I wanted to win yesterday pulled out the goods and won!  Fab!

Can't wait for 2 weeks time now and a little more Blackthorn too!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Blackthorn


Its Magners in this house


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

yuck!  throw that rubbish away and get some of the proper stuff!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

No


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

That's fine - just don't call yourself a cider drinker!


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Sounds like your having a good time Sue  !

Enjoy your game in two weeks then all of you   x  x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue MJ said:


> That's fine - just don't call yourself a cider drinker!


Ok


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Blimey - how much magners have you had tonight - only managing one word answers!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

None - but I feel like a zombie! 
Thank goodness posts here dont count . . . . .


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

WOO HOO!!!! 
WE WON!!!​​





















WELL DONE TO SCOTLAND TOO!!!!! Sorry England supporters


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

fandabiozey wales i only recorded it for Al but only recorded the 1st half he will not be happy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wales have WON the triple Crown 

 
Sat 8th *Wales * V *Ireland *16 - 12Well Done  









Sat 8th England V *Scotland *9 - 15 Well Done


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

[fly]COME ON WALES  [/fly]


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Dh is there today! Alright for some


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

[fly]AM CHUFFED TO BITS 
DH IS SOOOOOOOOO HAPPY
Well done Wales[/fly]


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What a fantastic Day for Rugby 

Sat 15th * Italy* V Scotland 23 - 20 Well Done  









Sat 15th *England * V Ireland 33 - 10 Well Done  









Sat 15th  *Wales * V France 29 - 12 Well Done  








WINNERS OF 2008 Six Nations   
[fly]

















[/fly]
​


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

What a good afternoon of Rugby - I thought all three games were good and if only England had played as well as they did today throughout the whole of the tournament.... Oh well, you can't take it away from Wales, they definately deserved to win!

Well Done Wales!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yipeee    

Can't believe we won!   

Well done to Englad too for a fab game today  

x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Lou F you're not Welsh by any chance are you?




Well done Wales, a throughly deserved victory, both today and of the tournament as a whole. As an Englishman (er, woman), you probably know how much it pains me to say that. 

C~x


----------

